# ING Groep N.V. (ADR) (NYSE:ING)



## Kidbrosweets (Sep 3, 2010)

Thoughts on ING? Hit a new 52 week low,trading at just under 6 P/E did turn an earnings 2nd QR. Stock getting killed from all the Euro news.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Could be lower


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Banks that rip everybody off constantly like the Big 5 are probably better investments than ones that give no haggle rates and significantly less fees to everyone

If I'm wrong I'd love to buy here though


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Stock price is now even lower.

They are getting killed with all of the other Euro banks but apparently don't have much sovereign debt on their bank sheets.

If it continues to fall with the others it will be a good contrarian play. I believe it is down 50% on the year. Unfortunately, it doesn't pay a dividend.


----------

